# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  Tor Thread

## Lamp

I recently downloaded Tor after a few months of having it deleted I used to go on OnionChat but no one was there.

Does anyone else use Tor?

----------


## timosman

Yes, FBI.

----------


## Natural Citizen

HitoKichi. Hito Hito Hito. Hm. Nope. Never used Tor.

----------


## DamianTV

I have Tor installed but dont use it very much due to very slow speeds.  There are also quite a few compromised Tor nodes so I dont have 100% confidence in it to be as reliable as people may be led to believe.

----------


## osan

> I recently downloaded Tor after a few months of having it deleted I used to go on OnionChat but no one was there.
> 
> Does anyone else use Tor?



Have it.  Use it on rare occasion.  Don't trust it because it is not worthy.

ANYTHING can be cracked, though VPNs are pretty decent in terms of protections.

----------

